# Pets



## 22magnum

I've been fortunate in having all kind of pets, from snakes, tarantulas, deer, chickens, and iguanas. Now these are a first for me. How about ya'll any exotic pets?









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Not here, there is enough exotics roaming around the wilds as it is.


----------



## Scotty D.

Pretty much just reptiles for me. With the occasional raccoon or skunk when I was younger..


----------



## Varmintnv

I've had 8 or 9 snakes, two tortoises(still have 1), an iguana, several birds, and a myriad of dogs.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

them aint pets

thems dinner mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

we(the wife and i) are cat people

we have three

all of which are rescues

one from off the street,2 from the shelter

but i also had dogs as a kid

my kids ,when they were younger,had green anoles and hamsters


----------



## youngdon

I have a wife....................... and two dogs !


----------



## knapper

I had turkeys for a few years and then one of the folks around where I live complined and I had to get rid of them. They were in a fenced enclosure and never ceased to amaze me with some of the stuff they did. The last year or so I got into hertiage breeds and they were the smartest of all.


----------



## glenway

Had plenty of pets over the years, none of which were exotic, however. Whenever I open the large galvanized trash can, where I keep my wild birdseed, a chickadee goes right in the seed and helps itself while I'm standing there.


----------



## jswift

+1 on a wife and two dogs...... Kids wanted to get other stuff but always stood the line and said no......... amazing how many things ended up being "found" and staying here anyways....snakes, mice, cats, birds, fish....


----------



## 22magnum

I am also going to start raising meat rabbits soon. I cannot wait to start eating them. The turkeys will become food as soon as they reproduce. My goal is to be able to survive without a grocery store one day.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

Yep--- Miss K can be pretty wild and exotic sometimes. That reminds me--- I gotta get the whip and hobbles out. :wink:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Dog's when I was younger, I am not sure how I ended up with cat's... I have a snake on the wall! Here's my cat, she is mean and nasty! Wait we did have a hummingbird....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

As, that sure is a pretty kitty

We had birds for a while
Cockateals and a nanday conjure( small parrot )
She was my favorite bird.

As a kid I would bring home all kinds of stray cats and dogs.
I even brought home hurt animals like wild rabbits and pigeons


----------



## 22magnum

For you cat ppl

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk

When I was 16 I had a Great Horned Owl. Was a great pet as long as I gave it lots of attention. i would feed it sparrows from the barn. It would sit on my shoulder while i crused town in my VW convertable. We got it out of a nest when it was a baby.

Later I cought a Massasauga Rattlesnake and my brother gave me a Prairie Rattlesnake that I kept in a cage in my livingroom. They wern't much for pets since i couldn't play with them but they were interesting.

.


----------



## LeadHead

Totally agree with your picture, 22Magnum. Funny how that same concept works with kids, too!


----------



## LeadHead

We've had our share of critters over the years, including wild baby rescues. Chickens, calves, turkeys, guineas, raccoons, snakes, lizards, skunks, deer, pot-bellied pig squirrels, you name it. Their varied personalities are interesting. Gotta say, though, even as a deer hunter my favorite was a doe fawn named Daisy. She thought she was one of the family and loved to come inside to spend time with us. Sadly she chose to run across the road in front of a combine one autumn day...


----------



## 220swift

In my life time I've had 7 dogs, 2 horses and a mule. Growing up in farm country of Iowa pets also needed to earn their keep. All my dogs were either working livestock dogs or raccoon hunting dogs. Of those 7 dogs 3 were Healers 2 were Border Collies and 2 were Treeing Walkers. Quarter horses were for roping and working cattle and the mule for raccoon hunting.


----------



## hassell

jswift said:


> +1 on a wife and two dogs...... Kids wanted to get other stuff but always stood the line and said no......... amazing how many things ended up being "found" and staying here anyways....snakes, mice, cats, birds, fish....


 You hit the nail on the head there, everything somehow finds there way indoors, except cats - forbidden.


----------



## dwtrees

Best one I ever saw was one of our neighbors when I was a kid. He had shot a red fox and when he went to get it, he found some pups by the dead mother. He brought them home and tried to raise them (Think he felt guilty for shooting the mother). Everything was going great for a couple of months until they got bigger. Then his two cats disappeared along with the other neighbors bunnies. There were a few other missing small dogs in the area too. He finally took them out in the country and turned them loose. They were fun to play with though.


----------



## Jonbnks

If they have names, they are pets, if they don't have names, they are dinner.


----------



## youngdon

+1

I did have a cat once that I really liked, he was huge, and he thought he was a dog !


----------



## 220swift

I've known a lot of 4H livestock that had names that ended up as dinner..........


----------



## Scotty D.

One farm down in southern OH has exotics. Wolves, mountain lions, albino whitetails, etc. The coolest animal he owned was an Arctic Fox. It was just like a puppy--loved to be scratched & petted. Cute as a button & it's fur was really soft.


----------



## knapper

We have those up here and I would like to sctrach a couple behind the ear.


----------



## Scotty D.

Lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

My father tried to raise foxs pups, mink, and a weasel. The weasel bit him through a leather glove, the weasels k-9 tooth went into his thumb nail so he flung it, and it's tooth broke off in his thumb nail...ouch! Weasels don't make good pets...


----------



## 22magnum

They are getting bigger.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Hmmmm !! looking good, turkey dinner is good anytime of year.


----------



## 22magnum

They are named Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Many moons ago I was taking care of a friends farm, he had 3 pigs, whatever you do don't give them a name, they were gone 30 days, anyways BLT knew their names quite well after 30 days of training.


----------



## 22magnum

hassell said:


> Many moons ago I was taking care of a friends farm, he had 3 pigs, whatever you do don't give them a name, they were gone 30 days, anyways BLT knew their names quite well after 30 days of training.


Lmao

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard

youngdon said:


> I have a wife....................... and two dogs !


Ohhhhhhhhh. I bet your head hurts now!


----------



## Guest

I have children...do those count?


----------



## youngdon

LOL I have a password and i use it !


----------



## Agney5

Does this count?


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Something to think about.


----------



## 22magnum

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> Something to think about.


All my pets are susceptible to become food under the right circumstances ie. Zombie Apocalypse.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

I think I take the cake for weirdest exotic pet currently... I keep and raise poison dart frogs. Always loved any frog growing up, but these especially.































Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Nice mark!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

is thier toxin bad for humans or just small things like insects?

and cool pets by the way


----------



## youngdon

The frogs are kind of cool..I like the blue one....do they taste like chicken ?


----------



## JTKillough

Okay, you sucked me in with the frogs. Very cool by the way, Mark. I've been through the whole gamut of pets. As a kid we ran turtles, parakeets, cat, dogs of various breeds. As an adult I've had fish, both fresh and saltwater, iguana, birds, dogs, and been known to provide shelter to various vermin, aka hamsters and what not. This is the same hard luck lifer I have posted before, and our latest family member....Faegan aka Mr. Moose. He goes where we go! Hence, the look of concern.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Haha, thanks everyone. They are sure a great conversation piece when people come into my house! The dart frogs actually don't have toxins in captivity (probably the only reason they are legal to keep). They get their toxins from the diet in the rainforests...basically they eat ants and gnats with low toxic levels and somehow their bodies can multiply it by the thousands. One drop of secretion from some are poisonous enough to kill 10 adult humans!

Ok enough nerding out, back to you guys!

Mark

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

My turkeys are doing well.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

A nice dozen there.


----------



## youngdon

Over easy please !


----------



## 22magnum

youngdon said:


> Over easy please !


OK here they are. 









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

very cool pic 22mqgnum

for some reason i just love seeing youg turkeys with the brood hen

how old they in that pic?

what breed of turkey do you raise?

are they as quick to grow and learn to fly as the five wild turkey subspecies?


----------



## 22magnum

They are 4 days old. They are mixed with bourbon red, regular black and white turkeys. My full white one drowned today : (.

























Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

more cool pics,thanks for posting them

soory to hear about your bird drowning

i hope to have a big ol tom doing just that in from of me come this weekend

but hte pic i will take will be one "after the shot"


----------



## youngdon

Nice pics, they start out cute, don't they !


----------



## 22magnum

Thanks guy SGB good luck on the hunt. All the wild turkeys we have seen in these parts were skinny.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

even after our bitterly cold and snowy winter

the birds here look real healthy and heavy this year

i was afraid that the mortality rate was gonna be high,and that the ones that made it thru were gonna be skinny

glad they made it thru like they did

Don, they are always "cute"

but the toms look best on a platter after coming off of the grill


----------



## hassell

Neat pic's., as most things go young anything is normally cute. Many moons ago at another place I was living at the turkeys would come around the yard with their young, any sign of danger and they would all start jumping up into this young spruce tree, HA !! a dozen or more in a 5 foot tree.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

yup wild turkeys are amazing

from what ive read they can fly as early as two eeks old,they molt thier feathers five times in the first year

then twice a year after that(the only bird i guess that does that).they can run at a sustaines speed of like 35 mph,they can fly at speeds upto 55 mph,and thier eyes and ears are better than most anything elses in the woods

thank the gods they dont have a sense of smell or we would never get to shoot one lol


----------



## 22magnum

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> yup wild turkeys are amazing
> 
> from what ive read they can fly as early as two eeks old,they molt thier feathers five times in the first year
> then twice a year after that(the only bird i guess that does that).they can run at a sustaines speed of like 35 mph,they can fly at speeds upto 55 mph,and thier eyes and ears are better than most anything elses in the woods
> thank the gods they dont have a sense of smell or we would never get to shoot one lol


I had to clip the wings of my adult turkeys to keep them from roosting in the trees. They do fly exceptionally well.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

do you raise these for show or food?


----------



## 22magnum

Food

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

My new Coyote hunting dog! Riley and she is "living the life of Riley"... What does a dog do on his day off?


----------



## dwtrees

azpredatorhunter said:


> My new Coyote hunting dog! Riley and she is "living the life of Riley"... What does a dog do on his day off?


Anything you let it get away with. lol


----------



## hassell

Nice pic., looks like a good snake hunter.


----------



## 22magnum

They camouflage well. 
Riley looks like an awesome dog az.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Agney5

I'm going to train my pooch to do something productive some day. But for now she is an overgrown lap dog.









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Well my little turkeys all ended up drowning in a flood. But all is not lost, I found my hen nesting again.









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Thanks for the update. Good luck.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sorry to hear you last the first clutch

glad to hear she has laid more eggs


----------



## 22magnum

My son new pet chameleon "Cami"


----------



## hassell

Great pic..


----------



## 22magnum




----------



## hassell

Another good one.


----------



## youngdon

Cool pics. That's pretty neat the way they can change like that.


----------



## 22magnum

It's a blast watching it go after crickets. He loves it.


----------



## LeadHead

Here's Ninja. I found her lying in the middle of a street over 2 years ago when she was young enough that her eyes weren't even open yet. Our daughter bottle-fed her and she's been going strong ever since. Usually TOO strong. LOL

By the way, she's very aptly named.


----------



## 22magnum

LeadHead said:


> Here's Ninja. I found her lying in the middle of a street over 2 years ago when she was young enough that her eyes weren't even open yet. Our daughter bottle-fed her and she's been going strong ever since. Usually TOO strong. LOL
> By the way, she's very aptly named.


That is awesome!


----------

